

Bitcoin vulnerability - txgpu

What if I use bitaddress.org to create 30000 addresses 200 times. Then I use a script to check if any of these addresses have been used on the network. If they have, then I have their private key.<p>Then I will make this script open source if its not really a vulnerability.
======
amish
Some basic calculations (based on creating 30000 bitcoin keys per second) tell
me it would take you approximately 1.2239x10e60 centuries just to get through
1% of all possible addresses.

Math is fun.

~~~
yen223
You don't have to go through all possible addresses, you just need to find one
that exists, no? Although my gut tells me that's not going to make much of a
difference in terms of the size of the search space.

~~~
wikwocket
The point is that there is a staggeringly large amount of possible addresses,
and that this space is incredibly sparsely populated by actual wallet
addresses. You could generate an enormous amount of addresses looking for
bitcoins, and not even come close to likely to finding any.

------
mschuster91
This is futile, the collision chance is unlikely low - the only thing that IS
worthwile is doing dictionary attacks on brainwallets!

------
sidko
You should try it, and update us with how many Bitcoins you were able to get
this way :)

------
amish
I'm sorry, I misspoke. Not centuries. 1.2239x10e60 millennia.

~~~
wiml
With a factor of 10^60 in there, the difference between a century and a
millennium is down in noise anyway. :)

------
phaed
I believe you accidentally some math. It's like looking for a needle in a
haystack by checking every atom in the known universe.

